
Apply HN: Doypp – Content-Driven Mobile Applications on Demand - demuch
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doypp.com<p>Problem: It is hard to build, ship, and maintain end-to-end mobile applications. It is even harder and more expensive for people who don&#x27;t code.<p>Doypp: We want to make technology accessible and affordable for everyone, help people and businesses use mobile to improve workflow. Users can create mobile applications on demand, see result immediately instead of waiting for weeks or months. We developed a technology that allows users visually define own data model and user interface, set access control individually if needed, and launch the whole application right away. The application contains a cross-platform mobile app, a real native Android app, a cloud-based server with build-in user registration, and an admin gui for content management. It can be modified or extended at any time, even after launching.<p>There are quite a few “no-coding mobile app builders” on the market. But check out our demo apps to see the differences:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;doypp.com&#x2F;demos&#x2F;cit<p>Love to answer your questions, comments and to take feedback.
======
brudgers
Is there a segment of the "people who don't code" market this project is
targeting? I'm curious because terms like "backend" are probably only
meaningful to a small portion of the larger demographic.

Has it been put in front of people in the target demographic?

~~~
demuch
Though it was designed for everyone. I did realise it is probably not for
someone who don't know how to use Excel do tax calculation. Semi-technical
people seem to be more likely the target group. They don't have to code, but
they know how their data look like and how the data are related.

------
demuch
clickable demo link:

[https://doypp.com/demos/cit](https://doypp.com/demos/cit)

